# Not an ordinary day



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

this is the place for all those not so ordinary things that sometimes happen on the job


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Good lord. What happened there? Busted waterline?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Was that from the rain Keke? We got 35mm yesterday.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

45mm in 3 hrs a few nights ago, The sound was amazing.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

sparky+core drill=building flood
this happened yesterday I will see the real damage tomorrow


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sounds like someone is in a world of trouble.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

keke said:


> sparky+core drill=building flood
> this happened yesterday I will see the real damage tomorrow


A taper didnt turn off the water all the way and flooded a bit of the floor below us. Took out a good chunk of ceiling.

More work for me! 

Hope theres a good spin for you on sparkys mishap .


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> Sounds like someone is in a world of trouble.


yes insurance company :thumbup:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

nodnarb said:


> More work for me!
> Hope theres a good spin for you on sparkys mishap .


 :icon_cheesygrin: :icon_cheesygrin: they will pull down the celling that mean more work for me to :thumbup:


----------



## DETROIT ROCK (May 27, 2011)

I was doing a basement in a real large home about 20 years ago.
No one lived there,it was storming out flash flood.
I didn't want to try and make it home so i decided to 
get in large tub and turn the jets up with the radio on.
I relaxed and got my bath on.
I come in the next day and walk through the garage because it was open,
there was a plumber pulling down some ceiling the tub leaked and 
the garage ceiling was bad.:whistling2:
No one ever said anything to me


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I hate doing stuff twice. But I love the money !

Enjoy the windfall keke !:yes:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I know it's my fault :thumbup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ecz8ydaeGUU

but that smoke alarm should've been isolated


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Big or small the job has to be done


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

today we've head some visitors ..... guess why?


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

My guess is theft 

Actually theft is too easy did someone go crazy ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Aussiecontractor said:


> My guess is theft
> 
> Actually theft is too easy did someone go crazy ?
> 
> ...


No idea it is .... probably both craziness and stupidity ... one of the apprentices started trowing the tool over the fence to someone else while we were still there working... Has anyone seen so much stupidity?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

well.... it happened again


----------

